# Any rat breeders in/near Liverpool?



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to get a pair of young does and I want to buy from a breeder rather than a pet shop. However, I'm really struggling to find any local breeders!

Are there any here or does anyone know of any that I could contact?

Any help would be hugely appreciated!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Try NERS (North of England Rat Society) North of England Rat Society: Welcome They might have some breeders advertising kittens.


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

Also check out www.nfrs.org and click onto their Breeder's List page


----------

